# U-channel verses C-channel



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

alot of people say they use c-channel to mount their powerbnalls on, but i did a research and it is actually u-channel. u-channel looks like a u while c-channel looks like a u except it has two more angles. i thought i would clear this up so novices wont go in an buy the wrong stuff. if anybody thinks differently then post up. hear is where i got my reference:
http://www.samsonrollform.com/roll_formed_c_channels.htm


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

IVE ALWAYS BOUGHT IT AND REFFERED TO IT AS C CHANNEL


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 21 2008, 12:09 PM~10466152
> *IVE ALWAYS BOUGHT IT AND REFFERED TO IT AS C CHANNEL
> *


yea, i thought was too. i just got off the phone with my steel guy, and he said it was called c-channel too. i guess that stuff on the website must be something special. i guess the best way is to look at it before you buy it.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah dude that company makes rolled steel material. Thats just their way of refrencing their product. The forged material that we use for bridges is C-channel


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 21 2008, 10:41 AM~10466356
> *Yeah dude that company makes rolled steel material. Thats just their way of refrencing their product. The forged material that we use for bridges is C-channel
> *



X2


its a difference in the manufacturing process.


----------

